# Novice Help Required Viewing Raw On Pc



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi photography novice here.. I have acquired an old Canon 20D DSLR. I have taken a few shots in RAW mode when I open the CF to view photo's I have dupicates of the same IMG. one says CR2 extension & 1 is a jpg ( Is this normal ). My problem is I assume the CR2 is the RAW image as it is a larger file. but I can not view it using Windows Photo viewer. I have downloaded and installed Canon RAW codec 1.8 but still nothing.

Any help and advice would be gratefully received.

Steve

NB. Running XP Pro


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know about that particular Canon, but most of the cameras I have purchased used a utility from the manufacturer. You likely need a program as well as the codecs. Have a look at what's available from Canon worldwide.

Later,

William


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

download canon digital photo professional from the canon website... or you can google download dpp...

it's a very good freebie program to get started with...

the reason you're getting two images is you have the camera set to raw+jpeg under the quality settings...


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

picasa from google will also view and edit raw but with less flexibility than dpp... it's also free, and us s good tool for managing your photo library to be starting with....


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Guy's will try your suggestions & download Canon software.



jaybee said:


> download canon digital photo professional from the canon website... or you can google download dpp...
> 
> it's a very good freebie program to get started with...
> 
> *the reason you're getting two images is you have the camera set to raw+jpeg under the quality settings...*


Of course :wallbash: Will get there in the endup.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

lordofthefiles said:


> Thanks Guy's will try your suggestions & download Canon software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorted Guys thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

no worries...!!

20d is a great camera... with a good lens you'll not be limited by the camera at all...

all the bells and whistles on the newer models won't take a better picture... just bigger and in the dark!!

I'd recommend picking up a canon 50mm f/1.8, a brilliant lens that you can buy brand new for ~ Â£80


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

jaybee said:


> no worries...!!
> 
> 20d is a great camera... with a good lens you'll not be limited by the camera at all...
> 
> ...


Thanks I have just got a 28 - 80mm & 100 - 200mm so will be trying those out could do with a good macro. The only downside I have is I have gone through 2 CF readers as I keep bending the pins is this something common with CF readers or is it just me. I was thinking of getting a 450d with SD.


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

lordofthefiles said:


> jaybee said:
> 
> 
> > no worries...!!
> ...


it is with cheaper ones... I broke two cf readers that plugged directly into the laptop... look like a USB key with cf slot in side

but I've had the same FireWire Lexar pro reader for 7 years with no issues!!

and I've never heard of anyone bending pins in a camera... it's all down to how well the reader inbuilt to guide the card to the pins..


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

jaybee said:


> lordofthefiles said:
> 
> 
> > jaybee said:
> ...


Thanks Jaybee.

I had a USB pen reader lasted about 4 days & a decent multi reader from high street chain PC store which lasted about a fortnight I am not heavy handed with them. Anyway have ordered a Lexar pro dedicated CF reader online just now thanks for the advice.


----------

